# Nashville, Tennessee



## bacon_crazy510 (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm headed to Nashville in a little over a week, so I'd like to ask my smoky brethren and sistren for BBQ advice. What are the quinticential Nashville spots? I much prefer the back street, local hole in the wall joints, and not the polished downtown tourist spots. And, if anyone has recommendations for awesome non-bbq food, I'm open for that too ... especially for my vegetarian wife!

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## SlickRockStones (Nov 30, 2019)

Get the four meat sampler at The Loveless Cafe. PP was PP but the catfish, meatloaf and Bunny’s fried chicken were great. Good veggie sides and potato casserole. Theyre noted for their baskets of biscuits with peach preserves that will make your tongue slap the back of your head. There can be a wait but checkout the smoke shack and gift shop. This place is a short drive outside of Nashville and frequented by music stars so have camera ready.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Nov 30, 2019)

I lived there for almost 6 years and I tried a few places but nothing that was ever worth going back to. Quality BBQ and Nashville are a tough combination to locate. This is not to say I tried every place because I didn't.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 1, 2019)

Prince's Nashville Hot Chicken!


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 1, 2019)

I enjoyed the dry rubbed ribs at the Peg Legged Porker. 
if they’re busy there is a bar on the right as you go through the door. If a seat is available they will serve you there.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 1, 2019)

This thread brought back memories. Decades ago I went to university in Nashville. About 2 AM we'd get the munchies and go to an auto repair business just north of the school. A couple of fellows with a smoker and steam tables served pulled pork with three levels of heat, potato salad, and beans. No tables, just get your food and go. There was ALWAYS a line.  I have no idea if those two ever opened a restaurant,  but man oh man that was GREAT pulled pork.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm in nashville. Martin's, peg leg porker, jacks....these are all downtown so its gonna be touristy. Travel to any of the surrounding areas Springfield, hendersonville, really anywhere if you want some great Q without the crowds.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 2, 2019)

Make your way down to Knoxville and we can just grab a case of beer and fire up the smoker!


----------

